# Io kidded! 2 more bucklings



## Bebop (Feb 26, 2010)

Apparently bred during our move to the current place but very glad she kidded before this move!
One is moonspotted and polled. The other has blue eyes. I'm pretty sure he's horned.
That one has its tongue sticking out but appears to be nursing well.
They're both black with frosted ears. The blue eyed one has silver ticking or roaning?
Io is being the best mother ever. I hope when she gives me a doe she'll pass those maternal instincts!
Pictures to come! I'm posting from my phone!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww...congrats....can't wait to see the pics... :thumb: :hi5:


----------



## Kristenkay26 (Jun 16, 2011)

Grats! Can't wait too see their cute lil faces!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Congrats! Can't wait to see those photos! :wink:


----------

